
We Think Cats Are Psychopaths - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/02/cat-psychopaths/583192/
======
noir_lord
Cats are very variable in behavior.

I've got a brother/sister rescue pair (got them as kittens).

Boy cat rarely comes to you and mostly does his own thing (except strangely
when I'm ill then he just sits next to me and follows me around), if you pet
him he'll roll over to have his belly rubbed though.

Girl cat is constantly wanting petting, she'll sit on or near me whenever I'm
in the room and purr at the slightest attention, she also plays fetch (didn't
teach her), is inquisitive and will stick her head in everything.

They couldn't be more different within the constraints of both been cats.

